
George Lucas reveals his plan for Star Wars 7 through 9–and it was awful - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/06/george-lucas-reveals-his-plan-for-star-wars-7-through-9-and-it-was-awful/
======
nickelcitymario
I can't even begin to process this.

Actually, I think it begins like this: "My eyes! The goggle do nothing!"

